# Holland Eredivisie 26-28 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 25, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
26 Apr 21:00 SC Heerenveen - AZ Alkmaar 2.55 3.35 2.70 +61  
27 Apr 19:45 PSV Eindhoven - FC Groningen 1.20 6.50 13.00 +73  
27 Apr 20:45 ADO Den Haag - VVV Venlo 2.15 3.50 3.20 +74  
27 Apr 20:45 Roda JC Kerkrade - RKC Waalwijk 2.15 3.40 3.30 +72  
27 Apr 21:45 NAC Breda - Ajax Amsterdam 8.50 4.65 1.37 +73  
28 Apr 13:30 FC Twente Enschede - NEC Nijmegen 1.45 4.50 6.75 +73  
28 Apr 15:30 FC Zwolle - FC Utrecht 2.50 3.35 2.75 +71  
28 Apr 15:30 Feyenoord Rotterdam - Heracles Almelo 1.30 5.25 10.00 +73  
28 Apr 17:30 Vitesse Arnheim - Willem II Tilburg 1.30 5.50 9.00 +73


----------

